# dog safety while moving



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

we have just got an autosleeper clubman 
and are finding that me, husband and dog are having a miserable time even in the shortest journey. I get car sick wherever I sit (never had this before in my life!) and our old english sheepdog is in terror of the crashings and rattles in the van living area despite hours of padding with foam and draught excluder. Possibly dog and I will eventually get used to this, but what I really need help on is where huge dog could travel safely(for us and for him). On the seats, he falls off, on the floor, he cannot see out and gets sick, and of course, in both cases, he is completely free to be thrown anywhere in the event of an accident. He's far too big and the van too small for any kind of a cage. All suggestions gratefully received before we go off motorhoming totally !


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Clubman family, I have a Gt Dane and in interests of our safety and his, we purchased a RAC car harness for him (and yes it will fit your dog).
The harness is attached as follows:-

Dog in harness

lead with a clip at both ends (clip one to the ONE of the two D rings on top of the harness)

Pass the lead through the seatbelt which you have already fastened, then clip the other clip onto the D ring on the harness.

This will allow the dog to choose either to sit on the seat, lay on the floor or stand up. (Loose dog of that weight flying through the air in event of accident could result in very serious damage to both you and dog!!)

Our dane does not like the m/home and shakes and quivers like an idiot for first 30 minutes, however, he travels perfectly fine in back of my landrover so can assume it is because of the vibration and noises same as your dog.

Best idea is to start by just sitting in the vehicle quietly on your driveway with him clipped into the seatbelt system as suggested, and reward him with food treats.
Then progress to very short journeys around the block or to the park, so he starts to associate it with a pleasureable outcome....

As for you being travel sick???no solution, do you have a wet nose?? seriously, I guess its just a case of getting used to the motion of the vehicle.

Hope this helps....


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Thats the trouble with some older Autosleepers, they are rather tall and narrow. This causes them to roll a bit on uneven surfaces and bends. You can purchase a harness system for dogs, but you would most probably have to fix an eyebolt somewhere to secure it. As for falling of the benches, remove the backrest, this makes the seat wider, and consider using some soft cushions to form a nest. Also let your dog lounge in the 'van when your not away. The more he uses it the more he will settle.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

If he's a Bobtail he should have loads of padding!!!
Our sympathies bouncer.
We have the occasional car sickness problem with one of our beardies but a Sealegs tablet before we set off seems to stop it.
Have a look at this current thread which includes my four pennorth on dogs and motorhomes plus photo's. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-34116-.htmlrpi
As you'll see both ours travel in a crate with a removable divider. When we had three beardies the puppy travelled in a harness that was attached to the rear offside safety belt and Chris used the rear nearside seat to keep an eye on him. None of them can see out but it doesn't seem to bother them, after all without hairgrips they can't see much anyway!  
I think your problem really adds emphasis to my message about design.
Good luck, let us know how you get on.
Andy


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

OK, we only have a Westie but harness all the way, gives her enough fredom not to feel trapped but stops the dreaded flying around if the unthinkable happens.

Only greif she gives us is the 'where are we going' and 'are we there yet' noises. We know that's what she's saying because once we head home she sulks and sleeps all the way!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We have plastic dog beds.

One has been cut down at the rear to fit lengthwise between cupboard and sofa/bed support the other goes widthwise where it is prevented from moving forward by a 5" step up to the front seats. The rear one butts up to the front one they have nowhere to go and do not move around. They are about 10" high and when each dog is lying down on a thin pad they are below the edge of the dogbeds. 

When we stop the beds go outside where it doesn't matter if they get wet. There is no room for a cage and I have no rear seatbelt anchorages. They do have a cage at home which both will get into if we let them but at 22"x32" its too large for the available space. 

They travel well in the van one reason I think is they are so low that they don't get wobbled around much. Also the divan projects over their space a little this gives a bit of overhead protection for them encouraging the snooze which is what dogs do best. Stops the cries of are we nearly there yet 

Hope this might give you some ideas


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

*dog safety*

Hi :lol: 
We put our three dogs in a cage which is strapped down on the fixed bed and against a bulkhead. We do this case there is an accident(we could overturn, god forbid) the dogs would be safe in the cage. The cage is a show cage which folds up and takes very little room, in fact, I store it under van when not in use. The cage also fits into our KA.
Hope that gives you an alternative perspective - we know that our dogs are safe come what may
Richard


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi 
Have you considered fitting air ring suspension to help ride quality

HERE

Use a cage to transport our dog but would reccomend harness as alternative


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

What a great bunch you all are.....there was I at my wits end about travelling with Cuilean( dog ) and here the answers were out there waiting for me !! We didn't know there were car harnesses for dogs(thank you bouncer) so we'll be getting one of them. Although we do not have rear seatbelts, we now know to find a place for an eyebolt to fix it to.The sealegs tablets (thank you Andy) I have heard about but I'll be taking it for nausea as well as the dog ! Also one of the hints to stop him falling off the seat was so simple I'm embarassed not to have thought of it myself or with hubby, and that was to remove the back cushion and give him more room. All of you must have big posh campers or you know our van style won't allow any room for cages or dog baskets, although I appreciate you taking the time to offer help. Maybe if we stick with it long enough to upgrade to a larger motorhome, we'll take the dog with us so he can choose too. ! Also maybe by then, the designers wll have taken heed of what is really wanted in these m/homes and also employed some women for practical details. Don't get me started on removable washable bench covers and why they stick bits of carpet on the walls so you can't get them washed after the attentions of the aforenamed doggie. Thanks everybody again .


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Glad we all helped you....many minds make ....

Try and get the RAC harness (most big pet shops sell it), don't be fobbed off with a cheaper one as the straps can be thin and 'cut' in which is not nice.

I also have one of those Lindam baby pens, which I bought extra panels for and we take that with us so we can make whatever shape we need to pen him in close to the vehicle (he's too stupid to think of climbing over it).
I find that a great help when I'm cooking or I end up with dane nose or tail wafting accross the dinner I'm cooking. I will see if I can find a pic of the pen. (This is Flint wearing his new xmas prezzie and in his pen to stop him snogging our visitors, he is 36" at the shoulder, 13 stone and this pen keeps him in one place).

The pen seperates into single panels, so can be stored easily whilst travelling and clips together.


----------

